# So komme ich zu meinen Fischhäuten,



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2004)

die ich dann in getrocknetem Zustand in verschiedene 
Kunstköder,hauptsächlich in Streamer für Großforellen
einbinde.In diesem Fall war es ein Seewolf oder Steinbeißer
mit einer Länge von 95cm und 7,50 kg.Die Filets haben auch
ganz gut geschmeckt!


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2004)

So sah er im Ganzen aus


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2004)

die rundum eingeschnittene Haut wird in einem Zug abgezogen


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2004)

das war dann der nackte Kerl


----------



## luigi (9. Februar 2004)

hallo gismowolf,
danke für den wirklich geilen striptease! wie behandelst du dann die häute weiter??
lässt du sie trocknen, werden sie dann im wasser trotzdem wieder weich? oder brauchen wie eine "immer feucht" aufbewahrung?
grüße, luigi


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

ui tolle fotos wolfgang!!
ich seh ihr habt das gleiche burton snowboard wie ich vor zig jahren angefangen habe:m
ich glauube du hast mir ja auch einen streamer mit fischhaut geingebunden geschickt?!#h


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo luigi!
Ich spanne die Häute auf Holzkreuze und laß sie einfach trocknen.
Meist verwende ich die Häute von selbst gebeiztem graved lax
genauso wie von etwas größeren graved Forellen.Vor dem Trocknen sollten die Häute so gut als möglich von noch anhaftendem Fleisch gesäubert werden. Damit keine Insekten(Fliegen)dazukommen,wird die zu trocknende Haut in einen
Behälter aus Insektenschutzgitter gelegt und einige Wochen 
in der Gartenhütte vergessen.Anschließend die trockene Haut in
ca.15 x 6 cm große handliche Stücke schneiden und zum 
Fliegenbindezubehör in einem Kleinteilemagazin aufbewahren.
Beim Einbinden in einen Streamer das in der erforderlichen Größe zugeschnittene Stück an dem einzubindenden Ende etwas anfeuchten,das wird sofort wieder weich und läßt sich problemlos einbinden.Derzeit habe ich noch Lachshäute,die schon etliche 
Jahre so vor sich hinwarten.


----------



## HuchenAlex (9. Februar 2004)

Seewolf hab i noch nie probiert.... dabei hab ich mir eingebildet, aus echt jedem Zeug schon mal nen Zopf gebunden zu haben :q


----------



## luigi (9. Februar 2004)

vielen dank!!
jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine gartenhütte #g


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

und einen seewolf


hey alex!!!
wie gehts wos is!!!die huchensaison ist ja jetzt vorbei.hast du noch einen verhaften können??
lg rob


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Februar 2004)

vorbei? na, noch ned ganz.... 5 Tage hab ich noch... 
ein paar Halbstarke haben sich noch mit mir angelegt, aber mal schaun.. die dicken Muttis müßten eigentlich langsam in Bewegung kommen


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Februar 2004)

aja, so komme ich zu meine Häuten


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2004)

@Alex!
Wunderschöner Huach!
Schreib doch was dazu - wann gefangen und weitere Daten!
Hast Du Dich für`s Foto extra in Schale geworfen?Mit dem Gewand wirst ihn ja doch nicht gefangen haben?Stell doch noch ein paar Fotos rein,damit die fischlose Zeit schneller vergeht!!!:m
Andere Frage Alex: Hast Du schon einmal einen "Gebeizten Huchen" gemacht,so wie "graved Lachs"?Wenn ja,schmeckt der wie Lachs und Forelle gebeizt,was ja aufgrund der gleich verwendeten Kräuter und Gewürze anzunehmen ist,oder schmeckt er eine Nuance feiner,was ich fast glaube??
Gibt`s für Huchen auch eine spezielle Zubereitungsart??
#r


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

griass eich!!!
du ich glaub das ist ein freund oder kollege vom alex.oder hast den doch im ende du gefangen...halbstark sieht der ja nicht aussuper foto!!
ich wünsch dir auf alle fälle ein kräftiges petri!!!!möge die übung gelingen
a poar tog host jo no....daumendrück#h


----------



## luigi (10. Februar 2004)

zum thema huchen rezepte
bin ich gerade an der arbeit! vielleicht kann das beiliegende menü (noch in progress- die weine fehlen noch...) so manche kulinarische fantasie anregen?
mahlzeit, luigi
p.s. kann man hier eigentlich auch ein word-dokument anhängen?


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Februar 2004)

Griaß Eich..

Rob hat recht, das is ein Kollege von mir..den Huchen hab eigentlich ich gefangen, aber er hält ihn mal dankenswerterweise für ein Foto, weil ich da nimma ganz so helle war 
"Gravad" - Huchen hatte ich noch nie, mir wär auch keine spezielle Zubereitungsart für Huchen bekannt... wär aber sicher interessant, wie sowas schmeckt.. ich werd mich mal vertrauensvoll an Gismo wenden, wenn ich wieder mal einen Schönen hab 

wir können ja mal Seewolf - Haut gegen ein feines Huchenfilet tauschen


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Februar 2004)

ge Luis,

soviel geht ja aus dem Fischerl gar ned raus :q :q :m


----------



## luigi (10. Februar 2004)

san eh sowieso alle auf diät, gottseidank


----------



## luigi (10. Februar 2004)

noch ein rezept "Huchenschmaus" hab ich gefunden:

1. Man fange einen Huchen. 
(An dieser Anforderung scheitern die allermeisten Huchenschmäuse.)
2. Man lade eine der Fischgröße angemessene Gesellschaft ein. 
(Wer keine Freunde hat, soll nur kleine Fische fangen!)
3. Man filetiere und häute den Fisch fachgerecht.
(wohlgemerkt den Fisch, nicht sich selbst!)
4. Man nehme Butter, Mandelblättchen, Salz und weißen Pfeffer .
(Das kann nun wohl jeder Depp.)
5. Man brate die aus dem Filet geschnittenen Portionen mit wenig Hitze in Butter unter Zugabe der genannten Gewürze langsam in der Pfanne. 
(Geduld, Geduld!)
6. Gleichzeitig schäume man ausreichend Butter auf, lasse sie klären und stelle sie nach Zugabe der Mandelblättchen zur Seite. 
(Standard-Repertoire jeder brauchbaren Hausfrau)
7. Man bereite eine wirklich feine Sauce Bernaise zu. 
(fast so schwer wie Huchenfangen)
8. Man bereite Petersilkartoffeln zu. 
(Wer´s bisher geschafft hat, bringt das auch noch irgendwie hin.)
9. Man bereite grünen Salat zu. 
(Wer daran scheitert, soll sich in den winterlichen Huchenfluss stürzen.)
10. Man reiche den Fisch samt Beilagen zu Grünem Veltliner. 
(So schön kann das Leben sein!)


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

bist du gscheit...mir rinnt der speichel auf die tastertur.das liest sich mehr als fein.....ein harmonische interessante zusammenstellung:m
lecker.....#h
lg von dem der nie diät macht weil so vieles so gut schmeckt >:--)))

anhang danach:
ahhh...ich hab jetzt deine vorherige karte gemeint,aber das letzte ist natürlich auch fein)


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Februar 2004)

stimm Dir zu, Luis...

Punkt 1 scheint sicher das allergrößte Hindernis zu sein 

PS: wia schaugn ma aus? heit san 6 Huchen gefangen worden.. i für mein Teil derf mi für die Hälfte verantwortlich fühlen 
wor oba nix erwänenswertes dabei... oba immerhin..


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

na petri heil alex!!!!!freu freu...wenns jetz fressen geht da vielleicht no a grossa.jetzt wirds ja grad wieder kalt...weniger gut gell?
servaaas


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Februar 2004)

kalt?? hab gehört, Freitag wirds wieder milder...
aber Mond nimmt wieda ab... na mal schaun, ob was geht...


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

@Alex!
Auf Dein Angebot komme ich gerne zurück!Allerdings muß ich 
erst wieder einen Seewolf fangen!Vielleicht gelingt es heuer im 
Juni überm Polarkreis.Dort sind die Chancen einen zu fangen immer gut!Der nächste ist für Dich reserviert!!Aber inklusive Filet!!!Schade,daß ich gestern schon in der Heia war,hätte beim Kulinarium noch ein paar i-Tüpfelchen draufgehaut!#g


----------



## luigi (11. Februar 2004)

hallo alex, 
ich sattle grad die pferde!! heute nachmittag will ich mit sohn paul an die pielach, er will dort morgen mit mir fischen (ist eine große "ehre" für mich - er ist 16 und gerade recht pubertär...).
am freitag würd ich dann sehr gerne mit dir die enns durchpflügen.
meld mich telefonisch!
herzliche grüße, luis


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

petri heil luigi!!!!!!
bin gespannt ob du was fängst#h


----------



## sebastian (11. Februar 2004)

steinbeißer ist so grindig also schaut so aus aber tolle Fänge !


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

@Luigi!
Da wünsch ich Deinem Filius und Dir aber,daß Euch das Wasser nicht zu hoch wird!!!!Bei dem vorhergesagtem Wetter!!:q


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

da hat er recht der wolfgang!!ich war heute kurz an den flüssen und da ist ordentlich wasser runter geflossen!!!eine trübe suppe die da über die wehr schoss.
grias eich rob#h


----------



## sebastian (11. Februar 2004)

WO kommen die vor die Steinbeißer und was sind das für Fische ?


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

Servus Sebastian!
Seewölfe,in diesem Fall der gestreifte Seewolf kommen im Nordmeer entlang der norwegischen Küste und auch in den 
Fjorden in Tiefen von 10 bis 400 m vor und ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Muscheln,deren Schalen sie aufgrund ihrer
enorm starken Kiefermuskulatur spielend knacken können.Daher auch der Name "Steinbeißer"!Der hier von mir im Sognefjord gefangene Seewolf hatte in seinem Magen Muschelschalenstücke 
in Dicken bis 12mm.Der gefangene Seewolf kann im Boot sehr gefährlich werden,weil er nach allem schnappt,was er erreichen kann.Mühelos zerbeißt er den Griff einer Angelrute und es soll auch schon vorgekommen sein,daß er mitsamt Stiefel ein Bein 
zerbissen hat.Also oberste Vorsicht!!Am besten ist,wenn man ihn am Gaff in`s Boot hebt,ihn sofort mit einem massiven Fischtöter aus gedrechseltem Hartholz auf die Schädeldecke hinter den Augen zu schlagen und mit einem stabilen Messer ins Herz zu stechen und ihn ausbluten zu lassen.Die Eingeweide gleich mit auszunehmen,wäre auch ganz gut.Seewölfe fressen aber auch gerne andere Fische.Dieser hier hat auf ein Stück Hering am
Drilling des Pilkers gebissen.
Boardi Kunze ist ein Meister im Fangen von Seewölfen und hat 
in seinen Berichten von Repvag in Nordnorwegen ganz tolle Bilder
gezeigt.Schau sie Dir doch einmal an!!!:m


----------



## HuchenAlex (11. Februar 2004)

genau deswegen steh ich ned so sonderlich auf Meeresfischen.. da hat man ständig ein anderes abschreckendes Vieh drann, das einen anknurrt oder gleich probiert, einem in die Weichteile zu beißen.. sollen ja recht schmackhaft sein, die Tierchen, aber Schönheitspreis gewinnen sie wohl keinen


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

@Alex!
Du solltest éinmal mitkommen nach Norge,damit Du diese Viecher 
näher kennenlernst!!Ich wette ,da kriegst auch Du eine andere Einstellung dazu.Ich würde Dir wünschen,einen Heili drillen zu
können und Ihn auch zum Boot hochzubekommen oder vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Molvadame,so wie es uns enni heuer im  Sommer um Hitra gezeigt hat!Jeder hat nicht das Glück,an einem so super besetzten und gepflegtem Huchengewässer zu 
wohnen und dort auch fischen zu können.Ich bin vor gut 10 Jahren mit Freunden nach Norge mitgefahren und seitdem ist 
der jährliche Fischerurlaub dort eine sehr große Bereicherung
meines Angeljahres.Du kannst in allen Mündungsgebieten der
zahlreichen Norwegischen Flüsse mit Schleppen oder Werfen 
von allen möglichen Spinnködern und auch mit Streamern für
Großforellen Lachse fangen!!Glaubst Du nicht,daß damit auch ein 
Schönheitspreis gewonnen werden könnte?!?:q:m


----------



## HuchenAlex (12. Februar 2004)

jo, gismo, hast schon recht..
Sicher hat nicht jeder ein Huchenrevier vor der Nase, aber es gibt ja auch andere Herausforderungen.. würd ich an nem See wohnen, würd ich wohl täglich den 20 kg Hecht jagen.. 
ich war übrigends auch schon 2 mal in Norge, hab aber festgestellt, daß mir die Meeresfischerei ned gar so viel gibt.. darum hab ich letzten Sommer mal Finnland probiert, bin nach Aland gefahren, um Hechte und Barsche zu fangen.. das war dann schon eher meins ;o)

aber jeder wie er will..

Grüße, Alex


----------



## luigi (14. Februar 2004)

also für alle,
die den ausgang meiner ost-expedition kennen möchten:
die pielach war sehr klar, der nordwind den ganzen tag bissig. wir haben viele huchen gesehen, paul hat ein hüchl gefangen (bild). der bua kommt damit bisher auf ein starken schnitt: hat an vier pielach-tagen  (bisher in seinem leben) drei huchen gefangen, die beiden ersten waren gut maßig!
mein abstecher an die enns war dank alex #h nicht mehr so entmutigend wie frühere trips an diesen "bach". außer einem biss von einem vielleicht bissi größeren hüchlein als pauls kann ich keinen zählbaren erfolg aufweisen (außer ich zähle die "verbal-huchen", die alex und ich ausgetauscht haben :q )
@ alex: nochmals ganz herzlichen dank für die gezeigten plätze, präsentationstechnik etc. und ich wünsche dir, du fängst morgen noch deinen "großen bösen huach"!!!
bin grade draufgekommen, dass an der loisach mit heute abend schon saisonschluss ist  also vielleicht hätte ich heute doch nicht auf skitour gehen sollen - war aber auch prachtvoll!
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2004)

@luigi!
Danke für Deinen Bericht.Ich möchte mich Deinen Wünschen für Alex anschließen,daß er doch noch seinen "Bösen Huach"fangt.
Natürlich mit dem Hintergedanken,daß wir hier am Board noch
so einen tollen Fisch sehen können!
Petri Heil an Deinen Sohn Paul,hast schon eine große Freude mit
Ihm!Ist doch schön,wenn Vater und Sohn gemeinsam fischen!!


----------



## luigi (14. Februar 2004)

wenn´s nur ums anschauen geht  ,
kann ich die zeit auch überbrücken helfen: den untigen hat ein freund von mir ende november in der mur gelandet: 123 cm und 20,5 kg


----------



## HuchenAlex (14. Februar 2004)

Griaß Eich..

joa, genau soo soll er ausschaun, den ich morgen fang  
hmm... das Gesicht von dem Burschen  --> dem Angler  kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor............glaub, den hab i schon irgendwo mal gesehen...
najo, hab grad Aitel aufgeködert, die mir ein befreundeter Fischer gebracht hat.. in der Größe würden die sicher schon nen schönen Drill am feinen Zeug liefern 
Am Finalen Tag der Saison werd ich wohl schon um 6 Uhr beim Wasser sein und bis Mitternacht fischen.. morgen wird alles versenkt ohne Gnade und Rücksicht auf Verluste...

@Luigi ich hoff, ich konnte Dir ein wenig Scheu vor dem "Bacherl" Enns nehmen, über Köder und Führung braucht man Dir ohnehin nimma allzu viel erzählen.. wennst Dich öfter her verirrst, is es sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es mal brutal rumpelt.. ich hoff, wir sehn uns bald mal wieder wo..

PS: das Hücherl von Deinem Sohn hätt genau die richtige Größe für das böse Tier in Küpfern...


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Februar 2004)

.. und damits noch was zum schaun gibt, noch ein Bild eines Monster - Huchens.. ist zwecks Ermangelung eines Größenvergleichs am Bild kaum einzuschätzen, war aber fast unfaßbar groß..
@ Luis, das ist der Bursche, den wir im Eck am KW Garsten auf 1.50m gemessen haben


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Februar 2004)

der is etwa ein Drittel davon....


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Februar 2004)

einer geht noch...
aber den habt ihr eh schon mal gesehen...


----------



## sebastian (15. Februar 2004)

Der Huchen vom Huchenalex der da so im Wasser steht hat ja schon Ausmaße eines kleinen Hais  
@Gismowolf
Schwer geiler Fisch, ich würd ihn aber nie fangen wenn ich sowas mal auis versehen raus hohl werd ich wohl ein bisschen viel Angst haben ! der zerbeisst echt einen Fuß ? eueu Muss den wer halten wenn du ihn tötest ?????


----------



## gismowolf (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sebastian!
Im Bilder-und Videoforum findest Du zwischen den beiden grünen Balken ganz oben den link zur Videodatenbank von Pete.Dort kannst Du Dir ein Video (Nr.48)von einer Seewolflandung von Ra Loeck ansehen!!Da siehst Du,wie dieser Fisch sich windet und wenn seinem Maul etwas nahekommt,schnappt er reflexartig zu.


----------



## gismowolf (15. Februar 2004)

@Sebasatian!
Schau Dir einmal diese Zähne an.Da muß man schon vorsichtig sein,wenn man so ein Exemplar im Boot hat!!#r


----------



## sebastian (15. Februar 2004)

Danke werd ich machen. Da würd ich mit der Schrotflinte angeln gehn und bevor ich den landen würde bekäme er eine Ladung  Mir täte es fäulen sp ein schriches Viech im Boot zu haben das Gusta auf meine Füße hat  !!!!!!


----------



## sebastian (15. Februar 2004)

Wie groß werden die denn ? den kleinen im Video würd ich auch landen  !


----------



## gismowolf (15. Februar 2004)

@Sebastian!
Der gestreifte Seewolf,um den es hier geht,wird lt."fishbase"
bis zu 150 cm lang und erreicht ein Gewicht bis zu 23 kg.
Ich habe schon einen mit ca.12kg gesehen,das ist ein gewaltiges Vieh.Wenn Du mal nach Bergen in Norwegen kommst,besuch unbedingt das Meeresaquarium am Hafen!Dort hatten sie ein
ganzes Rudel solcher Fische drin und jede Menge anderer verschiedenster Arten!


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Februar 2004)

is nix mehr geworden mit Fischhaut für die näxte Saison...
trotz eigentlich bester Umstände - leichte Plusgrade, leicht angestaubtes Wasser- is bei niemandem was passiert, obwohl heut praktisch alle Fischer am Wasser waren.. 

tjo, und damit hat sichs mal wieder erledigt bis nächsten Herbst *trääänz.. schnief..pläärrr*

ein heut fürchterlich deprimierter Alex....

*PS: Pielach oder Mur, irgendwas kommt noch drann


----------



## gismowolf (16. Februar 2004)

@Alex!
Tua nit Trübsal blosn.Waun`s paßt,daun paßt`s.S`wiad next`s
Joar wieda aunders.
In Juni samma in Norge,do brauchst is vorher nur sogn,obst 
Fischheit hobm wülst oda nit!!:q


----------



## luigi (16. Februar 2004)

hallo alex,
also ich hätte bei deinem einsatz auf keinen einzigen ennshuchen noch was gewettet #:
aber sind halt schrecklich unkooperativ, die viecher...
wie schaun deine zeitpläne aus zwecks pielach oder mur?
grüße, luigi


----------



## gismowolf (15. April 2004)

*AW: So komme ich zu meinen Fischhäuten,*

Und hier sind die Beißerchen vom Seewolf.Ihr müßt Euch vorstellen,dieser Fisch hat kein ganzes Kiefer!Starr mit dem Rückgrat verbunden ist nur die
bezahnte Gaumenplatte.Beide Unterkieferteile,die spitzen Oberkieferzähne
und die beiden seitlichen Oberkieferteile sind mit den enorm starken Beißmuskeln der Ober-und Unterkiefermuskeln verwachsen und sind daher
enorm beweglich!Und dazu die geballte Muskelkraft,die z.B.bei Unvorsichtigkeit im Boot auch schon so manchen Fußknochen in Mitleidenschaft gebracht hat.Hier seht Ihr die ganze Palette der Zähne und 
die bezahnte Gaumenplatte.


----------



## gismowolf (15. April 2004)

*AW: So komme ich zu meinen Fischhäuten,*

Weiters seht Ihr hier die vorderen Oberkieferzähneund die seitlichen bezahnten Unterkiefer.


----------

